# THE role play thread.



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, I had this idea for an RP and Im giving it a shot. 
You charictor can be anything. Literaly anything. (as long as its not omnipotent or significantly to powerfull to be fair ie, no Q's no Godzilla)

Here be the guidelines:
-Technology and power level is scaled so everyone is basicly equal, this thread is here for the roll play, not the; Me killy you. (You cant be a guy with a gun and just kill the medivil charictors). 
-No Godmoding.
-No resurecting dead people (this is to encourage diversity, when you die, add somthing new!)
-Origonality counts, but hell we all love the clasics, feal free to show up as a char from somthing you like (But no 2 people playing the same person)

Here be the story:
When the SGC first found the stargates they believed they were only capable of traveling thru space, and in rare instances time. They were wrong. The stargates were in fact also capable of trans-dimentianal travel. When they first discovered this they were extatic, but then they met the Impirium and it all went to hell. They franticly began searching for a dimention with less exterinatey inhabitents. They stubled into a world with seemingly verry little capacity for life, but they explored it some more and encountered a charismatic individual named Vash the Stampeede. With his help and the help of the "Plant" technology he gave to them they were able to establish defences against the imperium. Thru more exploration they encountered manny dimentions, and even forn large networks of dimentions with stargate technology, that had been useing them for centuries. Soon every dimention had a stargate in every town, and there was adventure on the horison...

Heres how to make a char:
Name: (OBV)
Class: Explain it, some people may never have heard of it if its from somthing, and I'm encoraging orrigonal ideas.
Background: Give some background of the person, and their motivation for whatever it is they are doing.
Equipment: Whatever you have, from stylish clothes, to guns, to toothpicks
Abilities: Give a discription of the kinds of things you can do, be it combat skills: thievery skills or whatever.
Goals: What is your goal? What are you doing, be it exploring or cerial killing.

Heres an example:
Name: Isak Alegar
Class: Metal Mage, A powerfull spellcaster who belts out lyrics to heavy metal songs as incantations.
Background: Greowing up in a depressing world with verry little to do, as the church regulated everything, Isak quickly jumped dimention when the stargate flickered on. Falling in love with metal music, and with an afinity for magic he found his niche in the greater multiverse.
Equipment: a stratacaster with a wamy-bar, a Zune with head phones, a trench coat with a fitting outfit, and a pair of sunglasses.
Skills: Spellcasting, and guitar skills. Also a fast talker.
Goal: To find entertainment, new spells, and new songs.

Lets soo some cool charictors, and then wee'l sort out (an) action thread(s).
Remember, anything goes. :biggrin:


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Name: Mathias
Class: Gothic assasin
Background: Entire family was killed by millitary when he was young and this left him deranged bloodthirsty, he has spent many years assasinating minor leaders, untill recently when he decided that he had the skills to kill the planet govener and failed. he is now seeking a tempory haven in the stargate to wait untill the search cools down and then return to finish the job
Equipment: A set of twin scimitars, a bolt pistol with silencer, a light black cloak and robe, several throwing daggers and knifes
Skills: dagger throwing, twin weapon warfare, stealth
Goal: to avenge his family's lives and to fufill he's bloodlust
how's that?


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

so when one char dies, are we allowed to re-post here and jump back in?


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Name: Daz.
Class: 40k Ogryn.
Background: Grew up on a feral world, until recruited into a Imperial Guard regiment. Stumbled(lit.) upon a stargate portal after a battle, and has been wandering around ever since.
Equipment: Ripper gun, flak armour, frag grenades, a toothpick(also known as a spear), and a powerfist he has attached to a chain and swings around.
Skills: Can eat nearly anything, and is very strong. Also slightly thick.
Goals: To find interesting things to kill and/or eat.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Name:
Fully Equippable Nexus / Robot Attributes / KK / #101 [FENRAKK101]
Class:
FENRAKK
Background:
The 101st robot in a line of fully-automated robots. The first to develop individual personality and behavior. He came on his own through the Stargate - it is even rumored that he designed the Stargates, or was created by the same beings that created them.
Equipment: 
WEAPONS:Large energy claw (think Power Fist), Pickaxe, shoulder-mounted Plasma Launcher
ARMOR: FENRAKK101 is state-of-the-art, farther ahead in technology than anything humans could develop, and it's armor is almost impenetrable, although it does have one weakness: [///CLASSIFIED///Top-SECRET///SYSTEM SHUTDOWN IMMINENT///]
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[///SYSTEM REBOOT///LOADING...///]
Abilities:
FENRAKK101 is capable of voice-mimicing, illusions, and can also adapt and equip to any upgrade and/or machine part
Skills:
FENRAKK101 is capable of registering his surroundings in milliseconds, and although his reflexes are sluggish, it's aim is almost impossible to avoid
Goals:
FENRAKK101 has agreed to help the SGC team, but at a price: he is also on the hunt for the other lost 100 FENRAKKs, which had been scattered throughout the dimensions some time ago

OOC: I'll get pics soon :biggrin: For now, if you know BIONICLEs, this guy looks like a silver Rahkshi with LOTS of weapons and armor
OOC: If this seems like godmodding, it's not this is just a file that was hacked into by someone on the SGC team :wink:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey, when will this thing start anyway?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I dont know when this will start exactly, but I would like it to be relitively soon. As soon as I can come up with a hook to get all these charictors on the same mission would be my best guess. 
To Dessel Ordo, yes thats the Idea.
Fenrack, I dont compleatly understand, what did the SGC change and what is the final version of the charictor? (lovely sig)
The charictors so far are exelent!
So to everyone playing, would it be a good Idea to have 1 thread with a group in it doing the same thing, moving from area to area within the thread. or perhaps have 2 or more threads, each one representing a diferent location reachable thru the gates, with people moving in and out of threads via the gates (Kind of like the way EOW is run)?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Im gonna go Forgotten Realms for all of ya!

Name: Drizzt`do Urden

Class: Dark Elf Ranger

Background: Grew up in the cruel Drow society of Menzoberanzan, but through the morals taught to him by his father Zaknefein he grew to loathe his fellow dark elves and left the ancient drow city, he now travels with his loyal group of friends, Bruenor BattleHammer (dwarf king of Mithral Hall), Cattie Brie ( adopted human daughter of Bruenor and Drizzt's wife), Wulfgar of Icewind Dale (a barbarian from the north wielding the powerful Aegis Fang, and last Regis a small hobbit thief who posesses a small ruby of incomparable beauty that has gotten them out of many a tight bind with its power. They were exploring the depths of an ancient city and came upon the stargate chasing a demon, and followed it inside.

Equiptment: twin magical scimitars (Twinkle and Icingdeath), black onyx figurine through which he can summon a massive black jaguar called Guenwyvar. Taulmaril the Heartseeker, a heavily enchanted bow with a magically replenishing quiver.

Skills: The best swordsman in all the land he is nigh undefeatable in close combat, and has never been bested, draws are his closest things to failures.


Hope atleast one person recognises him, and any1 is welcome to be one of his companions (Bruenor, Cattie Brie, Wulfgar, or Regis)


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Name: Blazkiel Serranos
Class: Soul Eater- drinks the souls of his dead opponents to gain power
Background: The Dark Power of Altharon destroyed his town when he was little, but took him as an apprentice. One day a stargate appeared and he walked through it, and it closed behind him.
Equipment: Sniper Rifle Mk 13 bloodtaker, twin 50 caliber pistols, and five concealed combat knives. He wears a black combat uniform. He has a cape that adapts to the surroundings. 
Abilities: He is a professional sniper, great at knife fighting, and a good shot with a pistol. When he drinks the souls of his opponents, he gets slightly better at everything.
Goals: To drink the souls of enough opponents to defeat the Dark Power and drink its soul to gain ultimate power over the universe.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

NAME: Daxtar Krono
CLASS: head hunter, hunts down the most worthy opponents, kills them, takes trophy (either a head, or victims best gear)
EQUIPMENT: Tau pulse carbine with jury rigged underslung ASPX 7XF FLame-thrower, and side mounted Mandalorian Disruptor Pistol. Full Neo-Crusader Bes'Kar Gam (Power armour equivalent, but with more tactical and personal amenities) Bes'Kad (like a combat knife, but MUCH bigger, made of Beskar, so it can go up against power weapons, lightsabers ect...). Other minor systems/nasty tricks integrated into the armour.
BACKGROUND: came from a future/post-apocalyptic dimension ruled by mercenaries, strongest survive type situation. When he fell into the Stargate (literally) he ended up in the middle of a Tau carde (only 5 of them), they quickly swiss-cheesed his "power" armour, he proceeded to kick the living crap out of them in hand to hand, took the best gear from the most worthy opponent (carde leader), trashed his assault rifle, but kept the flame-thrower. He saw some robots approaching fast (really pissed off XV-8 pilots), so he hopped through the gate and ended up on Mandalore. the locals took a liking to him, which is how he got the armour, and added the disruptor... then he made a pass on Boba Fetts X wife, and had to split (he'd killed a clan leader too, and they were all pissed at him as well), once again hopped through the gate and ended up here (wherever that is)
APPEARENCE: tall, bald headed with no facial hair (prefers to go helmetless, but still has a headset for the HUD, and 360 degree veiw provided by Bes'Kar Gam) heavilly scarred underneath the armour. Has long garlands of heads (some dried now) attatched to his shoulders, adds new heads fairly constantly, slides them up the cord as they shrink/dry out; all garlands stop above the waist, and are in his back (dont get in the way)
ABILITIES: good in hand to hand combat (knows a few martial arts) and with the blade, good shot, excellent at improvising/picks up new tactics/gear fast.
GOALS: be the best, become strong enough to return home and become the dominent force in his dimension.

has nothing against working with those "weaker" than him (in his perception), has a big enough ego that he will work with anyone he feels is trustable (invariable they will prove to be strong... strong enough to fight for a prize)

took me so long to post this so that I could get somthing REALLY original thought up :mrgreen:


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Name: Dr Evil
Class: Evil Genius, what were you honestly expecting
Background: Dr Evil is your standard evil genius. In his home-time, he had tried to take over the world many a time, the goal of any evil genius. However, when he started messing around with stargates, he was zinged into our time. His Evil-Base of Doom (in his words) was left behind, and he is now reduced to try and take over the world via the numerous laundrettes in Clacton-on-sea. 
Equipment: Well, as he left all his henchmen, most of his guns, and toothpicks in his Evil-Base of Doom, he isn't exactly well prepared. However, he has a Tommy Gun, half a tank, and a lot of washing powder.
Abilities: Dr Evil's abilities is in his brain. He can hack computers, fix things, dominate things, invent stuff and recite every Yu-Gi-Oh card. However, he has a tendency to monologue, which often gives away his great big secret plan of doom (his words, again).
Goals: To take over the world, naturally. What were you honestly expecting?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Verry good chrisman, quite amusing. Noisemarine, It rings a bell but I'm not verry knolageable about FR. Exelent fluff Diesel ordo! Verry killy IamI I like it.
So Im going to start up the first action thread as soon as I can come up with a good location. I may add more if I need to, and If anyone wants to gate to a specific location just tell me and I'll make the thread. (Bear with me on some places, as I may need to research them a little before making them.)

Edit: Also I would like to add, that anyone else interested is still free to post, the more the merryer!


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Name: Sir Chimpalot
Class: An intelligent monkey who drives a robotic suit of armour
Background: Sir Chimpalot comes from a world of highly intelligent monkeys and the scientists of that world succeeded in creating one of first Stargates. He himself while young was extremely clever and created his armour all by himself. During an accident in the lab he was hurled through time and space to where everyone else is and set about trying to make the place feel more homely.
Equipment: 8 foot tall robot suit with high strength, inbuilt missile launchers and laser systems.
Abilities: He is intelligent and has the robot suit.
Goals: He plans to harvest the brain fluid of as many of the intelligent primates (humans) as possible and use it to power the Devolvo Ray he is creating which will turn every person it targets into mind controlled Gorillas. Then he plans to create another Stargate and return to his home planet with his new army, and conquer it. . .


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Okay, will he appear in the group, or willl he be led there, or what?


----------

